# Centaurus m200



## Johnross (23/11/22)

Hi does any know of the new centaurus m200 when will it hit our shores

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gru007 (25/11/22)

Johnross said:


> Hi does any know of the new centaurus m200 when will it hit our shores


Will be available at vapecon at the lost vape stand
Unfortunately not for sale as yet
They reckon should have available by around the 10th of December latest

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/22)

tested one yesterday @ Lost vape , will surely get the metallic blue one very soon ! Same handfeel as the Double barrel


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/22)

Gru007 said:


> Will be available at vapecon at the lost vape stand
> Unfortunately not for sale as yet
> They reckon should have available by around the 10th of December latest


BTW-Was great chatting to you and your beautiful sidekick yesterday !


----------



## Gru007 (27/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> BTW-Was great chatting to you and your beautiful sidekick yesterday !


Its always a pleasure meeting new ppl
Nice chat

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

